
The irony of the modern internet - thetalkingcode
https://medium.com/@ahuijsen/the-irony-of-the-modern-internet-45aaa08d3461
======
Piskvorrr
Yet published at Medium, which is slowly becoming another walled garden. The
irony.

~~~
n17r4m
Yes, this would have been a more impactful artical if it was self-hosted.
Nonetheless, it is a good artical. September never ended, but I still hope for
October.

